# No manufacturer's tags.



## djohns1 (Dec 9, 2005)

can anyone tell me if there is a manufacturer out there that will not put their branding on tshirts. I would like to get shirts I don't have to rip the tag out of and relabel. I just want plain tshirts (of various colors of course). Can anyone out there help me? Also, can they do a minimum under 100 shirts.


----------



## AndyC555 (Aug 5, 2005)

Just enter 'tagless t shirts' in a google search and you get lots of hits.......


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I know Jerico sportswear, No Sweat Apparel and maybe proclub do this. I think Alternative Apparel may also do this. You'd have to check with them to find out their minimums for this though.


----------

